

CEO Joe Green fired at Zuckerberg's immigration lobbying effort - mcenedella
http://www.fwd.us/leadershipchange

======
th0br0
There is no mention of Zuckerberg in the source?

~~~
mcenedella
He's prominently identified in the press and in the organization's media
efforts as the Founder:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FWD.us](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FWD.us)

